# jojo



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know if this is allowed - but what the heck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes Happy Birthday Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you!! Yes, I'm 21 again today !!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> thank you!! Yes, I'm 21 again today !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I just keep having 'annivereries of my 21st'


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Doggy
p.s. lotta candles on that cake


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> thank you!! Yes, I'm 21 again today !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Then you are way too old for me - looking at your pic I figured you to be 18...

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jojo.
You do know that according to Spanish tradition YOU pay for a round of drink, meal etc etc, don't you??!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

21...oh I was a year out. Thought you were about to be 22


----------

